# Barrel threading



## Elephant-Cowboy (Aug 27, 2012)

Anyone local threads barrels?


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Phil @jays
Rick @pensacola lock and gun


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

glassplus here on PFF


----------



## Elephant-Cowboy (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks to all


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

scubapro said:


> glassplus here on PFF


I worked with Jerome for sometime, and I'm pretty sure he retired.... I'm sure he appreciates you adding to his workload. It's not like he is really gonna charge anyone for his ability with a firearm "he is too nice" so why pimp him and his time out. Pretty sure he follows this forum close enough that if he wanted the extra work he could chime in on his own...:furious:


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> I worked with Jerome for sometime, and I'm pretty sure he retired.... I'm sure he appreciates you adding to his workload. It's not like he is really gonna charge anyone for his ability with a firearm "he is too nice" so why pimp him and his time out. Pretty sure he follows this forum close enough that if he wanted the extra work he could chime in on his own...:furious:


Uh....because he told me that he'd like to pick up some project work when I was sitting with him in his "shop" -- and over dinner -- night before last...

Most people don't like to "chime in " about their own abilities -- thus they prefer to rely upon friends and satisfied customers to provide recommendations. JJ will charge for his work -- although he isn't hanging out a "gunsmith" shingle outside of his shop.

Good enough explanation for you? :whistling:


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

I sent a Pm yesterday for what i would do it for. Just boughtt a new milling mich. (new to me) learning to use, also setting up to do tec, bolt hands on Rem. 700. the extar money helps pay my insun. also doing ccw class. thanks jj


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

My bad, didn't know that you were his manager:whistling: just figured he could run his own show.... I guess thanks for speaking fo him...:thumbdown:


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Don't worry -- jj runs his own affairs. However, I will recommend forum members with skills and talents to other forum members whenever possible.

No harm -- no foul...

We're actually headed to the "toy store" at the Anniston Army depot tomorrow. I don't really have any extra "fun money" to spend -- but it will be a fun trip, and opportunity to see an expert (jj) in M-1 Carbines, M-1 Garands, and 1903 Springfields puruse through the racks -- picking out the "good" ones!


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

No need to fight over him...I'm sure he likes both of you equally...


----------



## Fanner50 (Oct 25, 2011)

aaronious45 said:


> no need to fight over him...i'm sure he likes both of you equally...


lol


----------

